# Post your 3-D score



## Kale

went to a small shoot yesterday

shot a 353 :shade:

probabbly the most soild round i have ever had..1st shoot with the new bow too.

3rd tiem shooting it to...excited for next weeked!


----------



## Davik

Okay...if you guys are going to post scores, at least let us know how many targets you shot...great scores, but no reference to the format of the tournament. Carry on...


----------



## Slice

Shot 293 on a indoor 30 target course this weekend with my Switchback.


----------



## mafriend03

mafriend03 said:


> Post up your 3-D scores so some of us can get an idea of what others are shooting. No bashing please...
> My first score was a 269.


30 target 269 out of 360


----------



## mafriend03

Kale said:


> went to a small shoot yesterday
> 
> shot a 353 :shade:
> 
> probabbly the most soild round i have ever had..1st shoot with the new bow too.
> 
> 3rd tiem shooting it to...excited for next weeked!


I'm calling you out on your score... we need more details:smile:


----------



## Kale

40 targets sorry


----------



## mafriend03

Kale said:


> 40 targets sorry


That sounds better.


----------



## WesTDC

I shot a local shot Saturday, 30 targets, out to 40yds shot a 324. It was the first shot with my Ultraelite. It was also a outdoor range, but I can't wait till the shoots really get fired up. Hoping for a good year.


----------



## mafriend03

My goal is to shoot over 300 from now on...


----------



## Tenpoint TL-7

*3d Archery Score*

I shot at Saltsburg Jan. 6 with my new TenPoint Tatin TL-7 crossbow. I shot at the hunter peg that was 30 yards and in. I shot my best score ever , a 289 at 30 targets. Saltsburg puts on a great shoot. Kingstons shoot is Jan. 20 and I'm taking the crossbow again.


----------



## DBiggers

Dang our first one does'nt start till Jan 26th and 27th which will be good pratice for Gainesville, but i'am ready to shoot now.


----------



## heilman181

Davik said:


> Okay...if you guys are going to post scores, at least let us know how many targets you shot...great scores, but no reference to the format of the tournament. Carry on...


Our local shoots are only 20 targets.  The best I have shot was 218.


----------



## boojo35

3-d scores are a funny thing..... My last indoor score was 340 on 32 targets with IBO scoring.... I have shot some outdoor scores that were not close to shooting even that I felt required better shooting..... Anyone who has ever shot Nelsonville Ohio can probably back me up on this one.....


----------



## treeman65

We had 2 local shoots this past weekend only 20 targets.
Saturday I shot a 193 and Sunday I shot 197. Yes that is one nickel each day.


----------



## TX Bowhunter

heilman181 said:


> Our local shoots are only 20 targets.  The best I have shot was 218.



That is a good score on 20 targets good shooting.


----------



## panther08

today i shot leagues, indoor 30 targets. it was not to good 276 ): last week was the same thing 275. Need lots of work lol


----------



## Sticks N Strings

184 on first ever 20 target
183 on Second 20 target ( got to playing on the second half )


----------



## mafriend03

Week 1-- 269
Week 2-- 263

30 Targets total score of 360... wow I need to make up around 100 points.:mg:


----------



## SonnyThomas

We haven't started 3Ds yet, but I've kept records since year 2000.
Of 20 to 24 shoots per year I averaged 377/400.

Bows were of years; Unknown year Pearson, 1999 Golden Eagle Evolution, 2000 Hoyt MagnaTec, 2000, 02, 03, 04 UltraTecs, 2005 Old Glory Bowtech, and 2006 ProElite.


----------



## Elf Friend

Our indoor league just started and we have a 35 yard indoor with 28 3-D targets. We don't count twelves for score so the best we can do is 280.
Week one at league, 11 tens, 17 twelves for a total of 280.
Week two 11 twelves, 14 tens and three eights for a total of 276.
That gives me an average of 278 after two weeks.


----------



## speedfreak

First local shoot this year was Sat. I shot a 208 on 20 targets, not near as good as I was hoping for. ASA rules, bottom 12 unknown distance, top 12 known distance. (My yardage estimation sucks)


----------



## jonnybow

WesTDC said:


> I shot a local shot Saturday, 30 targets, out to 40yds shot a 324. It was the first shot with my Ultraelite. It was also a outdoor range, but I can't wait till the shoots really get fired up. Hoping for a good year.




Where are you shooting on Saturdays???


----------



## deerslayer261

My first 3d was last wed. Out of 24 targets i shot a 201 i am very happy with that for my first time.


----------



## dabishop_57

I'm from the south and we shoot mainly 20 targets per tournament, but we may shoot a few 25 target courses. My best score was a 226 on a 20 target course two years ago.


----------



## 6xbulls

My best 30 target IBO score was last year was at the state shoot with a 306.
Never shot an ASA shoot. My best score on a 30 target course using 12's as a perfect shot, (also last year, at a club shoot out to 40 yds) was a 318.


----------



## fgpatton-ky

Could we be a little more specific on what classes and such. I shot 306 on ASA targets out of 30.They have hunter and open and MBR. I shoot MBR


----------



## heilman181

TX Bowhunter said:


> That is a good score on 20 targets good shooting.


I shot 10 local tournaments last year. My scores were 202, 198, 204, 218, 210, 198, 204, 206, 204, 196 for an average of 204. I just hope that I can be as consistant this year too.


----------



## LoneEagle0607

*shot first 3D Jan. 6th*

Shot 20 targets, 30 yard max. Female bowhunter division. Score 171. I'm addicted. Be glad when it warms up some. Not a cold weather person


----------



## Perch_44

Gander Mtn league
10 targets, Indoor
max 25yds

week 1 - 374 out of 400


----------



## Kale

Kale said:


> went to a small shoot yesterday
> 
> shot a 353 :shade:
> 
> probabbly the most soild round i have ever had..1st shoot with the new bow too.
> 
> 3rd tiem shooting it to...excited for next weeked!


maybe i will re-phrase....

40 targets

scoring 10x, 10, 8, 5 , 0

50 yard max..

score = 353 10x (x's are used for tie breaks)


----------



## zwbonner

2007 Hunter Class at our club

ASA Scoring 12-10-8-5-0
40 yards Max, Fixed pins, NO magnification, stabilizers < 12 inches

281-281-285-285-293-293

Class Champion
Plan on shooting 300 soon


----------



## Twinsfan

at our league i shot a 332 out of 400 at targets out to 35 yards. very fun time.


----------



## BowSitter

Shot a 278 last weekend 14x's 
outdoor 40 targets
scoring 10x, 10, 8, 5.


----------



## big scores

Well, I can give you my best scores.....

Indoor
318 on 28 targets, low 12's out to 42 yards.
Average about a 302 usually.

Outdoor
330 on 28 targets, center 12's out to 35 yards.


----------



## sagecreek

I usually range between 5-20 down. I hardly ever shoot up unless I'm have a phenominal day or something, and the moon and stars are aligned with Jupiter. 

I should practice more.


----------



## heilman181

sagecreek said:


> I usually range between 5-20 down. I hardly ever shoot up unless I'm have a phenominal day or something, and the moon and stars are aligned with Jupiter.
> 
> I should practice more.


Not having a place to practice cannot be one of your excuses! :wink:


----------



## BowSitter

BowSitter said:


> Shot a 278 last weekend 14x's
> outdoor 40 targets
> scoring 10x, 10, 8, 5.


OOOPPS, I meant 378 of a total of 400


----------



## GroundhogCK

30 targets, out to 40yds, 360 possible points

Week 1 - 272
Week 2 - 267
Week 3 - 298

My average is usually low 290's, but I got off to a slow start before everything started clicking this year. A couple mental tweaks, and a couple gear tweaks and my score was right back up with my average. My goal this year is to push my average up to the high 290's by shooting multiple 300+ rounds in the remaining 13 weeks of this league.


----------



## sagecreek

heilman181 said:


> Not having a place to practice cannot be one of your excuses! :wink:


You would think.

Seems like I spend more time setting it up and maintaining it for the enjoyment of others, I hardly ever get a chance to use it myself. :embara:


----------



## HotShot88

My first shoot ever...(only score i can remember) in the Release class...30targets out to 40 yards IBO scoring...shot a 288...won the class.I was 4 up at halfway and then it started getting a little tougher. 

It was after that shoot that I realized the average distance between the release stake and the open stake was 2-3 yards per target or less, so I figured why am I shooting from the release stake with pins when i could shoot from the open stake with and adjustable sight, so I moved on up to open not too long after that.


----------



## Kale

first day shooting an adjustable yesterday..

Max 50 yards

scoring X, 10, 8, 5

42 targets

382!!

super stoked on that!:darkbeer:
Since I have bought this Mathews Drenalin my scores have shot up like CRAZY!!!


----------



## vectrixxl

Haven't had any local shoots this year yet but last year my better scores were 432 and 424 shooting 40 targets in the open class scoring 12,10,8,5,0.
shoots start around here in another week or two. I'm ready


----------



## Perch_44

week 1 - 374
week 2 - 373


----------



## KSHunterKid

I shot my first 3d shoot yesterday. It was very cold and very windy. I had alot of fun. I shot a 420 on 48 target course.


----------



## panther08

On saturday i shoot the Reading Expo shows 3-d shoot. It was the first time i ever shoot in front of lots of people so i was a little shakey but i still shot a 314 so not to bad. It was 32 targets out to around 30 yards . Leauges tonight so ill post that score later


----------



## farmerd

Shot a practice round saturday for fun, 25 targets total, scored 243. Had one really bad target where I misjudged and shot a 5, then had two 8's, all the rest were 10's.


----------



## heilman181

sagecreek said:


> You would think.
> 
> Seems like I spend more time setting it up and maintaining it for the enjoyment of others, I hardly ever get a chance to use it myself. :embara:


Well, I have heard nothing but good things about your place. One of my goals for 2008 is to come check it out. I will have to get hooked up with Treeman and TANC one weekend and come check it out.


----------



## shootabowtech

*3rd*

I just joined a 3d league and shoot my first time last week..
Im hooked it is a blast!!!! anyhow we have 30 targets furthest shot is on a balcony at 30 yrds,,

best you can shoot is 300 10 in a 3 inch circle ,8 a double lung hit on most animals and 5 anywhere on the animal...

I shoot 262 my first time and was happy with that seeing as ive only owend a bow for 2 weeks and some of the guys that have shot for years shot the same scores...


----------



## panther08

just got home from leagues, It was a hard course but did well. Shoot a 284 so i am happy with that. 32 targets out to 35 yards


----------



## Guest

First year in 3D league, new bow.

28 targets, 12 ring's, all 20-45 yards.

First round 220, now I shoot about 230-260. 

My goal now is to not shoot below 240, and break 270.

E


----------



## sagecreek

heilman181 said:


> Well, I have heard nothing but good things about your place. One of my goals for 2008 is to come check it out. I will have to get hooked up with Treeman and TANC one weekend and come check it out.



Sounds like a plan. :thumb:

I'm sorry you can't find anyone to ride with though.


----------



## wileycat

*score*

Shot a 264 ibo 30 target out to 40yds. My average is 270, so i think thats good since i haven`t shot since september.


----------



## Slice

Shot a 299 (11-11's, 13-10's and 6-8's) in a 30 target trophy shoot on this past Sunday (01/20/2008). I ended up taking 2nd Place.


----------



## mnjeff

*outdoor 3d*

outside sunday 1/20/08 30 targets out to 50 yds. 

281 score 10,8,5

-12 deg when started. nice and sunny.

I shot fingers & movable sight fiber pin


----------



## Fugitive6

First ever 3d shoot was Sunday. Scored a 251 out of 30 targets 40yds max. I'm definitley hooked.


----------



## AVENSTOKE

My best was 316:wink: On a 30 target shoot on Bowhunter pegs.

255 on a 25 Target shoot on Bowhunter pegs mostly small game targets nickel size 12rings. I had a 5on one of the big animals.


----------



## panther08

Shot indoor 3-d to at Reading, 32 targets out to around 30 yards. I didnt shoot as good as i was hopeing but still shoot a 306.


----------



## 3dbowmaster

The course I shot today was 30 targets and I shot a 314


----------



## 3D4ever

191 on 20 targets today with a 50 yard max.......not to bad being as i aint shot my bow since i killed a seven point in oct.


----------



## B-RON#55

*few scores*

i have been goin to a few indoor shoots the past few days last weekend in the indoor i shot a 190 on a 20 target course right after not shootin for 2 months so i couldnt complain then today i shot an outdoor and a indoor the outdoor didnt go as planed i shot a 250 on a 30 target course but alot of stuff went into factor suck as the cold wheather wich made me half to wear bulk clothing and that made me pull evry thing right handed bad but when i got in the indoor i shot a 196 on a 20 target course and i plan on tearing it up again next weekend but good luck guys


----------



## BowTechWY

Shot yesterday scored a 343.


----------



## rustyfence

40 target course, scoring 11-10-8-5-0, my best score ever is 419, my average is 402. That is shooting pro stake, 50 yard shots, most shots average 38-45 yards. Outdoor course.


----------



## DBiggers

First shoot of the year at Morristown archery, w/20 targets:
I shot a 197 w/4-12's
Mitzi, my fiancee shot 183 w/3-12's
Brian, my son shot a 178
I guess 3 down after a long lay-off and shooting in the cold, is'nt to bad. I've got pic's of the M'town,s shoot posted in general discussion, if ya'll like to see.


----------



## ramboarhunter

259 out of a possible 300. 30 targets. Temp about 15 degrees with a wind chill of about -10. Perfect weather for a 3D shoot. No mosquitos, no black flies, no deer flies and no sweat in your eyes.
Charlie


----------



## vinnieB

shot my first 3d today. 30 target course i shot a 271. i learned next time i need binoculars. i could see most of the 8 rings but couldn't see the 10 and 12 rings


----------



## redracer_6

shot 275 out of 300 30target course out to 35 yards hunter class


----------



## PSE76

Shot 265 from MBR stake at 30 target IBO setup. Had a series of 8's in the second half of the course.


----------



## vahylander

280 yesterday on a 30 rinehart target course (possible 300). No 12s were counted- only 10,8,5s. 45 yards max. 2 nickels, 5- 8s and 23- 10s. Distance judging was rusty, but shot good shots. Looking forward to having my 12s back in Gainesville......


----------



## Bubba Dean

Shot first leg of Indiana Ibo Indoor Big 3 today at BassNBucks. I shot a 274 on 30 Rinehart targets out to 30 yds. I shot with my stick and had to shoot 2 of the coka cola bears, 2 football turkeys, 2 catalina goats, 2 ***** didn't have to shoot the frog though. Not too unhappy with score, first targets I have seen this year and Gainesville is next Saturday. Let's rock and roll.


----------



## whitetail101

rascal40 said:


> I shot at Saltsburg Jan. 6 with my new TenPoint Tatin TL-7 crossbow. I shot at the hunter peg that was 30 yards and in. I shot my best score ever , a 289 at 30 targets. Saltsburg puts on a great shoot. Kingstons shoot is Jan. 20 and I'm taking the crossbow again.


You ever make it up to the Indiana County Bow and Gun Club? My shoots are every Sat from 3 til 8 Indoors and my Outdoor shoots will be the second Sun of the month begining in March. Leave the xbow at home though


----------



## huntinpool

*scores*

316 center 12's 45yd max outdoors at CAC , TX open class


----------



## rebel7172001

shot a small 3-D pop up shoot yesterday. 10 targets and shot a 93. I know it's not a regular 3-D shoot, but I really enjoy it.


----------



## rock77

3-d league indoor 27 yard max IBO scoring 298 12x 30 targets
IBO indoor qualifier 38 yard max. 278 4x 30 targets can you say CHOKE!!!!

It was fun though:darkbeer:


----------



## whitetail101

so far this year I haven't shot well.

missed the 1st shoot, due to I was running it, for the subsequent shoots I managed to figure out how to get in on the action.

the next two shoots I shot 121/420 and 162/420

my next 4 shoots have been better. 245/420, 254/420, 226/420 and 246/420

shot 254/420 in the Team Shoot on Sunday.

I seem to have at least one zero every week:mg::mg:, working on that one

I will be trying out a new release this weekend, so my score might suffer some:mg:


----------



## fullcontact3

20 target course at the Sooner State Games shot a 202 with the my pins bow! Did anyone hear what the wining score was in the unlimited class!


----------



## figtide

Shot a 203 this weekend up at Old Hickory in Hermitage TN. 
20 target course 35 yd max in my class. Good enough for 2nd place.


----------



## Arrowslinger41

I shot a 210 this weekend with 8 12's up at Gainesville Archery Club in Gainesville, Ga. It was good enough to take thrid place.


----------



## velocity vic

first shoot of the year i shot 279 and my oldest son shot 286 both in hunter class and my youngest son shot 262 in jr class at 30 targets.I't was a blast to shoot again:shade:


----------



## two_shoes

First indoor of the year..... 36 targets 10x, 10, 8, 5, 0 scoring. 360 total, I shot 344....9x... personal best.


----------



## slayer x cams

mafriend03 said:


> Post up your 3-D scores so some of us can get an idea of what others are shooting. No bashing please...
> My first score was a 269.


the last shoot i did was 2 rounds of 25.i shot a 540 and placed 3rd. My sister shot 502 and placed 1st for cubs.W:wink:e shoot 2 arrows a target.


----------



## mnjeff

*2 in one day*

weather in MN was great this weekend mid 20's. Shot 2 in one day

first one 30 targets 50 yrd max 251.

second one 30 targets 50 yrd max 258.

all rhinehart targets.

man this is a good time.


----------



## Simpson

I shot a 263 at Falmouth, IL yesterday. They don't score 12's cause it's a traditional club that still lets us use our new fangled compounds. The target placement there is first rate!


----------



## rock77

1st outdoor of the year Sat. IBO scoring 295 9x 30 targets no 5's woo hoo!!
couldn't pull the arrows out of the targets too cold or something.


----------



## whitetail101

After a good start(for me) of the season, I decided to completely change my setup, this cost me two weeks of bad scores. 213/420 and 200/420 respectively.

I finally got the hang of my new setup this weekend however and posted my highest score ever to date. I shot a 260/420 this past saturday. I am currently dead last(7th place)of those eligble for the Hunter of the Year in the hunter division at my club in the race to be top hunter division shooter this year. I will need to shoot over 300 the next 8 weeks to even think about taking the title this year:teeth:


----------



## MOvenatic

Shot my first 3D this year yesterday and ended up with a 289 on 36 targets. Not very good and I start out great, but went downhill and then started rushing my shots and pulled left.


----------



## BLB752

1st shoot of the year and first time I've shot since June.

239 on 25 targets. Hunter class and 20 - 30 mph wind. Was suprised to pull a 2nd. If I shoot even I'm happy no matter where I place.


----------



## thedogmother

This past weekend I shot a 397 out of 420. 42 targets unmarked 3D with 10, 8, 5 scoring. It was my best score yet. At our local 3D shoots we don't have a max distance we set targets at. It's not uncommon for us to set up a few targets out to 65-70 yards.


----------



## HoodIN

317.17 up on 30 targets. :tongue:
Shooting hunter class w/ hunting setup. 5,8,10,11 scoring rings


----------



## treeman65

First shoot with my new commander 20 targets open class 201 for 1st.
I was 11 points down after 6 targets and can back.


----------



## mttc08

shot 20 targets..low 12's ....bhr class....206.....good for 1st place


----------



## Trykon Mike

shot hunter class on Feb. 10; 40 target,11-10-8-5. I dont know what happened but my arrows would not stay out of the 11 ring.Shot my best score ever 425.Hope it keeps happening


----------



## kjharnde

I shot a 255 on 30 targets in the Women's Hunting Class at the IBO 3d Qualifier in Springfield; took first there :wink:


----------



## whitetail101

had a off day and a great day this past weekend.

Sat during the regular shoot I shot a lousy 206 out of 420 at 30 targets. I had shot a 260 the week prior.

Sun during the team shoot, I shot my highest score ever 288 out of 420 at 30 targets.

I'm still dead last in points toward Shooter of The Year


----------



## mnjeff

*4th score*

254 
30 targets 50 yrds max all mckinzes. they put lots of brush in way and stretched them out.

score 10,8,5


----------



## smokin x's

this year shot like crap. literally. couldnt get my bow tuned before the harrisburg sportsman show. out of 28 targets(i believe), i shot a 225ukey:
last year best score was 503 out of 50 targets, the second day of the rinehart.... but the first day i shot around 480(something like that)


----------



## DROPZONE

Shot my first 3-D shoot today, shot a 181 out of a 20 target course. NOW i am hooked for the off season.


----------



## DCH3K

My last 2 indoor scores..week 7,8.... were 294 10X...303 13X... IBO scoring... 30 targets indoor open class...my average right now is 289


----------



## mobowhunter

*3-1-08 Dawson Archery *- 30 Target course, shot a 300 with 2 5's. Pretty windy today in the Ozarks. Beautiful day, finally some sunshine without stomping through snow or ice.


----------



## whitetail101

Shot a 274/420 - 30 targets scoring 14,12,10,8,5, yesterday at my clubs Indoor 3D shoot.

Went to my first outdoor shoot of the season today at the Saltsburg Sportmans Club in Saltsburg, PA, and shot a 200/360 - 30 targets scoring 12, 10, 8, 5 in 12 degree temperatures. I had 4 gooses by the time I finished the course, had two casuallties on the course, lost 2 fletchings on my first goose and lost an entire arrow in the snow on my last goose of the day 

I'll be hosting both an Indoor(Sat) and Outdoor(Sun) at ICB&GC in Shelocta, PA.


----------



## Extreme vft17

*28 targets*

238 out of 280 first 3 D 


and I placed 3rd.

A lot of fun!!!!!!!!!


----------



## axp117crow

*262*

first 3d shoot ever, and i've only been shooting about 2 months. didn't miss any targets and got 3 x's only four 5's.

30 targets


----------



## easton400

Shot a 378/480 in the bowhunter class 40 targets.


----------



## Kevinstrutn

*3-D scores*

I shot a 372 on 36 target course! there were some tough shots like thread the needle shots and alot of brush. It was in Apple Creek, MO.


----------



## TX Bowhunter

2nd tourney today ...

30 target course shot ASA scoring style

1 up (301).

TX


----------



## Bugle 'em

Friday indoor 3d shoot, 40 targets, 10-8-5 scoring with 2x 10 bonus points on steel target ...... Score 404 good for league weekly high score

Today outdoor 3d shoot 50 targets, 10-8-5 scoring plus 2 x 20 bonus points on steel target .... score 511 good for 2nd place mens freestyle


----------



## archerm3

Shot a 210 last weekend

Two weekends ago shot a 396


----------



## 323

Toady 30 target course i shot a 258 closet target 25yds longest target 55yds... Couple of weeks ago 40 target course shot a 361 closet target 25 yds furthest 50yds.


----------



## drenalin65355

Shot today nearly 80 deg. 20mph winds . Open class 454 points, 40 targets 480 possible :clap2:


----------



## oneluckypops

*2ND place bowhunter*

Shot 380 out of 480 took second place first time i ever been to carolton Great shoot missed 1st by 1 point lol


----------



## firstshoot

I entered my first 3d shoot this past Sunday and shot 236 out of 300. It was a cold day in CT, but enjoyed every minute of it.


----------



## mocheese

*First 3D score this year*

Last Sunday, IBO Scoring, MBR, 45 yards max, Shot a 298 on 29 targets. 1st place in MBR Class. First 3D shoot with 101st.


----------



## stevekarns

*Fredericksburg Indoor Shoot*

The last shoot I attended I shot a 108 out of 120, at a small indoor shoot at the local Expo Center. Was a good time and they had bows and targets set up for the little guys to shoot to. It's great to see my 4 year old shoot his bow and hit the target.


----------



## Bugle 'em

434 out of 460 tonight


----------



## mnjeff

*5th Score*

10,8,5 scoring 50yrd max. all 3 brands of targets.

273 out of 300

can't wait to try to shoot one with no snow.


----------



## lkmn

Here's my scores from last yrs shoots. Have shot 2 this yr. All shoots were club sactioned 10-8-5, unmarked 3d from 5 feet to 60 yds.
First- 30 targets 260/300
Second- 2rds 25 w/ 2 bonus 505/540 (with new bow sighted in day prior)


Indoor 3-d (50)	2nd 492/520
3-d (30) Top 10 282/300
3-d (50) Top 5 492/540
Club League 10wk	1st	 1287/1350
3-d (50) 1st 146/156
3-d (50) 1st 536/540
3-d (52) 4th (tie 3rd LO X's)141/162
3-d (80+4 bns.)	3rd 859/880
3-d (50) Top 12 137/156
Club League 10wk	1st 4905/5000


----------



## whitetail101

I had a pretty good showing this weekend at my club. Shot a 260/420(14, 12, 10, 8, 5) with no misses:hello2:

I start the outdoor season at my club tomorrow with our first outdoor shoot from 7am until 2PM tomorrow.


----------



## HoodIN

Shot two shoots this weekend. Shot 295 on 30 targets in the MBR class. In hunter class I shot a 297 on 30 targets.


----------



## elkkiller#4

shot a two day outdoor 3d really hard course 40 targets I shot a 390, and a 386 took third in the mens open, I love my synergy it was driving tacks.


----------



## IDHUNTER

Last weekend shot a 366 out of 390. 10-8-5 scoring unmarked yardages. It was just a fun shoot so no prizes were handed out but the weather was awesome and they had some really fun shots like a caribou standing on the river bank at about 43 yards shooting out of a treestand/platform and shooting through a tunnel that runs under train tracks.


----------



## C.Callison

Shot my first 3d today. 10 targets in my backyard. I shot against my to girls, the one's in the pic above. I shot a 67! But I kept score, so I turned in a 105! I tied with my oldest girl she is 8. So we had to have a shoot off. I was up first and shot a good solid 8 on a 23yd black buck. She was up next and I could tell she was feeling the pressure. One of her earbuds fell out when she was at full draw and she didnt even notice. So while she was at full draw I shoved it back in her ear and her shoot went off hitting the ground infront of the target. I was the champion!!! But she filed a protest with her mom. Saying that I touched her trigger when I put her earbud back in. I think she is just looking for and excuse. Kids, what are you going to do with them?


----------



## DBLLNGR

shooting at my local shop for our league 10 weeks into it out of 14 weeks i am averaging a 297 out of 300 it is 30 targets out to 25 yrds our scoring is 10-8-5-0 scores up to date have been 290,298,296,298,296,298,300,300,296,298 some people say i shoot to much i say i dont shoot enough


----------



## SANDBAGGER

*scores*

shot the first outdoor 3-d of the season 2 weeks ago and scored 396 of 440.

Last weekend I shot a 389 in one heluva crosswind but had a blast anyway. Still can't get used to shooting with gloves on though.. Good luck to all this 3-d season.
Bagger Keep it in the 10 ring :wink:


----------



## whitetail101

Had a decent showing at my clubs first outdoor shoot this past Sunday.

Shot a 260/300 on the outdoor course and a 249/420 on the indoor course. Had a couple zeros on the indoor shoot, got to learn to maintain my concentration:embara:

Hopefully I fair better this weekend as I'll be shooting at my club as well as Pony Farm

good luck to those shooting in Cleveland at the Worlds this weekend


----------



## DBLLNGR

I only wish I could get out and shoot some outdoor 3d courses but hey the snow has to leave sometime i hope


----------



## IL CSS Shooter

shot a 296 and a 316 and a 285 on 3 different 30 target courses. Mens Unlimited. Or Open w/ pins how ever you want to put it.


----------



## cartershooter

276 out of 300 30 targets


----------



## Backlash

311 on 40 targets, my first 3D shoot


----------



## deertag1966

i shot 245 30 target 3d had one complete miss that hurt my avg is 245 i guess i havet to start hitting the ten or elven spot more ,,,,,,,,,,3d i shoot to kill :tongue: i know i can bring my avrage up im going to hit all the 3d shoots this year i shoot the new hoyt katera xl this was the first shoot i went to this year and the most ive shot it i do like the performance of the hoyt


----------



## hdracer

Today -- 241 out of 330; 30 target 3D outdoor course (very muddy)

Couple weeks ago -- 240 something; 30 target outdoor; missed 5 targets -- 1 under, 1 over, 3 hard left due to torquing the bow

Three weeks ago -- 267 of 300; 30 target 3D outdoor (Bear Element)

Switched bows from the Bear Element I've been shooting for a year to a Cardiac I've had for 2 months. Got alot to work on but getting better. The best thing I did was get a Sword Acu-Sight for my Cardiac...:darkbeer:


----------



## crawdad375

We had a 30 target ASA Qualifier yeaterday and I shot a 302. Real windy, but the 10 looked like basketballs to me. This was my first time to shoot up.


----------



## thor0812

Shot Saturday for the first time. Shot a 145 on 15 targets


----------



## EMC686

*re*

Shot a 208/6 at our local 3D shoot. 20 targets out to 45yds. Open B 3-8-08
Shot a 198/6 yesterday. 20 targets out to 45 yds. Open class


----------



## coelkbowhunter

*3d Shoot*

This Was My Second Shoot With My New Martin Slayer.30 Targets,45 Max.shot A 315 With My First 5. This Is My Second Year Shooting Fixed Pins Only.My First Shoot This Year I Shot A 296 At 28 Targets WITH A 50 YARD MAX.


----------



## whitetail101

Made some changes to my setup again and it resulted in a bad weekend for me this weekend

Shot 222/420 on 30 targets on my clubs Indoor 3D course yesterday and shot a 198/300 on an Outdoor 3D course at the Dayton Sportsmans Club. Went into this shoot with 4 arrows and came away with none in one piece

Will be making further changes this week to my equipment, hopefully the results will be better this time


----------



## tmzg29

Shot a 283 out of 300. I had one nickel and 6-8's. This is the worst this year so I have had a great early season. It is always better to be luck than good. Thanks my motto.


----------



## lastcall21

At a local Indoor 3D tournament this weekend, i shot 343/400. Better than i thought i would do.


----------



## rocket83

*289*

Ive only had time to make it out once this year and shot a 289 in the Hunter class 30 targets IBO scoring (this was also with my hunting bow) I now have my 3-d bow ready so we'll see how it goes


----------



## Iluvatar

First shoot ever, shot a 321/480 (40 shots). Not too good, but not bad either for my first shoot. I'm hooked.


----------



## ciscokid

248 out of 300.. 25 targets


----------



## camoham

hdracer13 said:


> Today -- 241 out of 330; 30 target 3D outdoor course (very muddy)
> 
> Couple weeks ago -- 240 something; 30 target outdoor; missed 5 targets -- 1 under, 1 over, 3 hard left due to torquing the bow
> 
> Three weeks ago -- 267 of 300; 30 target 3D outdoor (Bear Element)
> 
> Switched bows from the Bear Element I've been shooting for a year to a Cardiac I've had for 2 months. Got alot to work on but getting better. The best thing I did was get a Sword Acu-Sight for my Cardiac...:darkbeer:


233 on the same course i think. id be guessing hueston woods shoot. muddy with ponds more like it!

some of those bears were more like 38-40 yards?

it was still fun. knocking the rust off. didnt shoot any last year.

camoham


----------



## redneck.archery

I shout a 263 at aberdeen the first round and a 272 the second.....there were 15 targets with 2 arrows a target....2 rounds......


----------



## Treething

301 Saterday a little off my normal 305-310. 30 targets


----------



## dw'struth

*1st year shooting*

I have shot 30 target coarses 5 times this year, and ever in my life. my last score was 318 asa scoring. I was suprised.:wink:


----------



## mathewdbl_lung

*Just Started*

I just started 3D this year with my girlfriend. This weekend I shot on Sat. in KS in the Hunter class and scored 400 even. I won my class. Sunday I went to a harder shoot in MO and shot in the release class and only shot 320. I was tenth. First place in release shot 367. Like I said, tough shoot. Both shoots had 40 targets.


----------



## dangerous dan

Just got 1st bow at the end of Nov, 1st 3D shoot 261/300 second 281/300 10-8-5-0 scoring.


----------



## deerhunter81

I shot a 270 on a 25 target ASA round....hunter class on Sunday.


----------



## Matth

*yesterdays score*

402 out of 460. 40 targets, 11-10-8-5, 2 bonus targets, bowhunter fixed pin w/ release. Tough course for me, lots of uphill shots.


----------



## powerpoint9

First 3D shoot...shot 153 through 20 targets...ukey:  I'll do better next time.


----------



## hdracer

camoham said:


> 233 on the same course i think. id be guessing hueston woods shoot. muddy with ponds more like it!
> 
> some of those bears were more like 38-40 yards?
> 
> it was still fun. knocking the rust off. didnt shoot any last year.
> 
> camoham


That would be the shoot. Yeah, those bears were out a ways and the mud was deep, especially where their truck got stuck putting in those grouped targets. Had a great time anyway. Hopefully, they'll be able to set up better next time...


----------



## elkkiller#4

shot the same shoot as matth above at tuccannon, wa , shot a 437 on sat and a 433 on sun, took third in the open class, IBO only two weeks away and I can't wait, I shot 21 and 19 elevens hopefully can keep hitting them.


----------



## Iluvatar

mathewdbl_lung said:


> I just started 3D this year with my girlfriend. This weekend I shot on Sat. in KS in the Hunter class and scored 400 even. I won my class. Sunday I went to a harder shoot in MO and shot in the release class and only shot 320. I was tenth. First place in release shot 367. Like I said, tough shoot. Both shoots had 40 targets.


where at in KS?


----------



## MartinMan18

Shot my first 3D for the year this weekend 336/400

Had a scary start 5,0,5 Then i got in the zone and did alot better the rest of the way through. Not to bad for the first time out this year.


----------



## MOvenatic

Shot my best score so far. 324 out of a possible 432 on a 36 target course using the 12 ring. No misses and only two 5s.


----------



## wlw723

*first shoot*

289 out of 350 35 targets hunter realese from open pins 10-8-5-0 scoring


----------



## Ziman

My last shoot i went was a couple weeks ago and i ended up shooting a 266 on a 25 target course. I think i ended up placing in the top 10 so it wasnt the greatest but it was fun!


----------



## traphuntfish

i shot at a freeburg sportsman tournament recentaly and out of 45 targets i shot a 508 that is my best ever.


----------



## archery ham

My first 3D shoot was last Saturday morning. I shot 183 from 20 targets.

It was a hosted at Leighton, Alabama at a church for the MUD Ministries Extravaganza.

I left my bionoculars at home. It had rained the night before. The course was muddy. The patch of woods was fresh-cut with a bush-hog days earlier.

The biggest target gave me the lowest score. Buffalo. Weird.


Kevin


----------



## 323

this past weekend shot a 484 out of a possible 720 60 target course... Real windy it is something else trying to shoot in windy conditions bow swaying all over the place...


----------



## completepassthru

two shoots, first one 20 targets -score=206. second 25 targets score=246. i have only shot 3 shoots in my life. all have been recently. these were outdoor shoots. i feel i could have shot better but i had to turn my bow down to get under 288fps. my bow was hitting about 1.5-1.75in. low. i just compensated for the drop. i'll dial in my sights before i go shoot again.


----------



## BLB752

Last shoot 251 on a 25 target course. 14/12/10/8/5/0 scoring. It got me second behind a 260 something. Three shoots this year and 2 2nd place finishes. Considering I've not shot my bow at all unless I've been on the course in the last year plus I'm pretty happy. If it ever quits raining here I'll get my bag hung up and shoot some.


----------



## Trumbull Archer

I shot a 404, 40tgts at the IBO Indoor worlds sunday.
T.A.


----------



## airmonkey

Shot a 355 MBR 30 targets last sunday.


----------



## hotwheels

*Indoor Grenville Opener*

15 in the moning with a 158
15 in the afternoon with a 156
with a one week old 101 airbourne BHUL 

took the top score for the day in all classes my best score as of yet 314 out of 360 for 30 targets

This bow shoots for disbelivers!!

Tinker


----------



## archery17

i shoot a 293 last weekend out of 30 target did ok but should have done better


----------



## Bubba Dean

I shot a 10 once and am now seeking sponsors so I can turn Pro.:wink: Maybe OBT will sponsor me as that is more career 10's than he has.


----------



## mkcop

Well, looks like I have a long way to go here. One thing for sure is that it will be fun getting better. 
I've been shooting about 2 months now, and about 2 1/2 weeks on my new bow. Some friends and I shot 3D today and it was my first time out. I am using a single pin sight that is dialed in at 10 yards, only. So, judging distance and then guessing on my pin, with almost no experience, I shot a 212 on 30 targets with a max. distance of 35 yards. And then there was the whole, where is the kill zone on this animal thing going on too. 
I suppose considering my handicaps, I guess I didn't do too bad. Those down hill, tree stand simulated shoots were neat, but different. It was very cool and very enjoyable, I look forward to getting a set of Hogg It's on and tuned in for the next time out. I hope to be shooting at least a 250. But it is all about having a good time.


----------



## whitetail101

I had a good showing this weekend at my club indoor shoot.

Shot 3 rounds of 30 targets and scored 235, 248 and 267 repectively. Not bad after my dismal performance last week:mg:

Indoor season here in PA is slowly winding down, will be switching to outdoors in April.

good luck and Happy Easter to everyone.


----------



## tagalong

196 for 20


----------



## Hopperton

I shot a 412 (22x's) at 40 targets last week at Indoor Worlds


----------



## hdracer

Shot a 266 on a 30 target, no 11 or 12 course today (10, 8, 5 pts only). Not bad, better than than a couple of my latest outings. Refletched all my arrows and worked on my form and concentration. Still, a few got away from me. My friend robinhooded my Bull on #24. Pretty impressive how far a 2117 531 gn aluminum arrow will go into a GT XT Hunter shaft...:darkbeer:


----------



## huntindoc

airmonkey said:


> Shot a 355 MBR 30 targets last sunday.


29 twelve's and a 5? That's some really, really impressive shooting at distances out to 40 yds.

Shot my first 3D of the year last Sat. Shot 256 on a 25 target ASA course in the MBR class (though they cheated and had one target about 47 yards).

hd


----------



## shootstraight

Shot an 1112 at the Rinehart 100 last year in Pa. and finished 2nd  If you haven't been to those shoots I thought it was way too easy, most were center 12's and the African side had 2.5 inch 12 rings and a ton were 25 yards. 

The best I've shot on a traditional setup with 25 targets was 20 up from hunter. Since moving back to unlimited my goal is to shoot even, I don't do that as often as I like.


----------



## BrandXshooter77

last shoot got a 400... 40 targets scored 10/8/5/0. I have never been to a shoot that counted the 14 but most around here do count the 12. this one didn't and they only had one turkey!!! sweet... most shots were within 25 yrds some out to 30. It was a fun shoot the perfect was a bonus, got 25 12s including the turkey, but they weren't counting them.


----------



## primitiveweapon

Shot at Nancy's Broken Arrow just west of Indianapolis on Saturday and Sunday.

Shot 412 on Saturday, 406 on Sunday. 40 targets.......39 of them scoring 11, 10, 8, 5 and one bonus ¼ inch steel turkey with about a 6" foam vitals at about 18yds or so that was worth 20 points.


----------



## mathews1

I shot 40 targets today and got a 398 with my new DRENALIN LD this is the best I have shot at this shoot I love my bow!!!:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

I shot my first 3D yesterday  Well the first one since 2004 or 2005.

Not bad only missed judged 2 of the 25 targets. No goose eggs...more 8's and 5's then I wanted or needed...but all in all not bad 228.

The bad part is that I sprained my ankle pretty bad on target #15....and I was only 5 or 6 down at that point....but my focus and balance went bye bye after that

All in all not bad but I can honestly say that I should have shot about 15-20 points higher at least. Next time I won't be shooting my field setup at 260 with ACC's I must have had 6-8 shots breathing on the 12 and not in it :doh:


----------



## Iluvatar

In my third 3D shoot, I shot a 334/400 on 40 targets in the 10/8/5/0 format. Had 13 tens on the first half but kind of fell apart on the last half with two zero's. I keep improving my score every time though.


----------



## camoham

hit a new coarse id never shot before. 223 for 30 targets.

first target set nicely along a woodline. bear at 35 yards. no problem.

then the surprise came.

direct line into tons of ravines, hills, creeks.

a lot of the severe down shots threw off my yardage estimation.

shot down into ravine and across creek.

one shot across small pond to a bear (got an 11 on that one? only 3 11's for the day).

all in all very challenging and fun. ill know better what to do next time. got to shoot a lot of targets i havent seen for a while. the lion, goats, and a 'bou with headgear (most clubs lose the headgear somewhere?)

camoham


----------



## shootstraight

Brown Hornet said:


> I shot my first 3D yesterday  Well the first one since 2004 or 2005.
> 
> Not bad only missed judged 2 of the 25 targets. No goose eggs...more 8's and 5's then I wanted or needed...but all in all not bad 228.
> 
> The bad part is that I sprained my ankle pretty bad on target #15....and I was only 5 or 6 down at that point....but my focus and balance went bye bye after that
> 
> All in all not bad but I can honestly say that I should have shot about 15-20 points higher at least. Next time I won't be shooting my field setup at 260 with ACC's I must have had 6-8 shots breathing on the 12 and not in it :doh:


What is this world coming too. Did you wake up and forget you are a field shooter


----------



## Brown Hornet

shootstraight said:


> What is this world coming too. Did you wake up and forget you are a field shooter


Oh no....don't you get me confussed. My profile still says...."you put em' out and I'll shoot em" :wink:

I still prefer to shoot field...but up until a few years ago all I shot was 3D:wink:

I still can judge a little but I still know how to shoot em:wink:


----------



## cutter10x

292 mbr class..... 30 targets...... no 12s just 10s...... if 12s counted i would have had a 314.... all around the X..... 4 - 8s, 11 - Xs..... some targets would have been a X but where shot up to where you couldnt make out a line..... still felt pretty good for the first one of the year.........


----------



## RyanH

This past weekend I shot a 203 on a 20 target asa range! Scoring all lower 12s and also the 14 was in play!


----------



## treeman65

:wink:


Bubba Dean said:


> I shot a 10 once and am now seeking sponsors so I can turn Pro.:wink: Maybe OBT will sponsor me as that is more career 10's than he has.


 Now that is funny and so true.


----------



## treeman65

shootstraight said:


> Shot an 1112 at the Rinehart 100 last year in Pa. and finished 2nd  If you haven't been to those shoots I thought it was way too easy, most were center 12's and the African side had 2.5 inch 12 rings and a ton were 25 yards.
> 
> The best I've shot on a traditional setup with 25 targets was 20 up from hunter. Since moving back to unlimited my goal is to shoot even, I don't do that as often as I like.


 R100 is a blast but way to easy with massive 12s.


----------



## crawdad375

I'm really pumped right now. My last 2 ASA shoots were great. I shot a 302 and finished 2nd then this week I shot a 295 and won the shoot. My first time to shoot up and my first win. Hopefully I can continue to shoot good at Paris.


----------



## Whitefeather

First shoot of the year for me was March 29th. 30 targets. Shot a *275* on the 40 and under stakes. Damn them turkey targets to heck!


----------



## Big_tojo

I went to a shoot in Old Hickory Tn this past weekend they had 25 targets all unknown yardage and i shot a 238 i went all day and didnt shoot a single 5 i was very happy with that. I shot (2)12's (15) 10's and (8) 8's


----------



## ig25

*best score*

i shoot my best score at a shoot that was just taking your cards a doing a rafffle with them 
384 out of 400


----------



## Mohican Machine

*score*

best is 328 out of 360 3-D hunter's class
8.7 average in techno
298 44x's five spot
300 37x's five spot
going to shoot open class this year for the first time.


----------



## hdracer

243 today on a 30 target course. Started out great then began torquing my bow that led to a bunch of 5s. Oh well, there's next week...:darkbeer:


----------



## jrmsoccer32

First shoot today 282 30 targets out to 40 yards with the new DXT hunting setup


----------



## HoodIN

301 on 30 targets today. One 5 and two 8's.


----------



## lineape

Shot my first 3d this morning, 205 out of 320, stunk it up but had fun.


----------



## AVENSTOKE

New personal best on [email protected] a 268. Shot the following weekend on 30 had a 322. I'm getting better!:wink:


----------



## dingus250x

shot a 187 today w/20 targets with my new ld, loving it im glad i dumped the apple and seen the light.


----------



## BrandXshooter77

Freeburg 3D shoot this morning, 45 targets MBR class average shot distance was about 30yrds for class.... and the damage was 456... my goal is to average 10s when they count 12s so I did OK. whole family shot and had a great time. They had several targets down steep hills so a 30 yrd pin put you in there when in fact the target was more like 45 yrds. technical shoot.


----------



## trip13

30 targets today. 291 first place
11 rings,50 yard max, open class
rain drops on my optics:sad:


----------



## whitetail101

Shot the Saltsburg Sportsman Club outdoor shoot for the month of April yesterday.

30 targets from the comp pin at 50 yds max and scored a 200/300, which ironically was the same score I shot on this course in march.

Managed to come away with only one lost arrow, not really lost just buried 3 inches deep into a tree behind a 50 yd target that I misjudged. Also managed only 3 gooses for the day, I seem to be improving somewhat, still can't seem to shake the 5's though.

Will be running and shooting at the ICB&GC outdoor course next Sunday and will be on the road the rest of the month at various outdoor shoots.


----------



## crawdad375

Just back from the Paris ASA pro\am and had my 2 best days ever. Finished 15 up on 40 targets. 12 up the first day then 3 up on the second day.


----------



## SonnyThomas

Shot at Pekin, Illinois this past weekend, April 6. Nailed down a 270 out of 300. Not near as good as I wanted, but I felt real good about it. I've been sort of down and out ever since a back injury 2 years ago. My back was so messed up I had to have friends pull my arrows at the IAA State Indoor Championship. After that 4 months of therapy, 3 times a week. So I was out of contention except on rare occasions. I think I got in one 3D. Last year it took me 3 shoots before I could complete one and then only got in 6. This is down big time considering I usually hit 20+ 3Ds a year. Of this shoot I made it through fairly easily and I hope to get back in swing of things, but I know I won't get to compete as much as I want. Being 59 and having a back that will never be fully functional pretty much has the upper hand.


----------



## indiana redneck

*Shot my first outdoor course this past saturday. 40 targets scored 338 would have done better but the shoot had alot of rock rascals set up.*


----------



## promod1385

I shot a 178 out of 240 this weekend at the MSAA indoor 3d shoot. I was hung over as all hell and managed to give up a ton of points on the short targets. 

On a lighter note my buddy took 2nd place with a 230!


----------



## smurphy

first shoot of the year for me I shot a 275 out of 300. with scoring being 10,8,5,0. but the best part was on the last target my buddy was using one of my fatboys. I just bought and never practiced with. he put his shot in the dead center x. I told him I couldnt get to the x ring with out blowing up his arrow. so I pull up aim and shoot and kaboom. I got a x as well he is buying a half dosen off of me. now it looks like he is only getting 5:wink:


----------



## Simpson

I shot a whopping 213 at the ASA qualifier in Red Hill today. When I got home my temp was 103ukey:! I was right, left, up and down all day. I missed two targets completely. By the time I got to the shop to turn in my card I was dripping sweat and it was pretty cold out. On the bright side of things, I got to meet a fellow AT'er, ILCSSSHOOTER. My hats off to the pros who can still shoot'em up when they feel crappy! Oh yeah, no worries CSSSHOOTER, I got the adult version of Slapped Cheek (parvo v19) from my young'un and was not contagious. There was a small turn out for the shoot, but I would imagine that I didn't make the cut.


----------



## jason_thacker_3

i shot my first ever 3d today and scored a 360 on a 40 target course


----------



## p.s.outdoors

*3d score*

I just started shooting a new bow.I wasn't quit use to it the first weekend shoot we had and I shot a 276 w/ 9 11's from the mbr stakes 0 to 45 yards not my norm on a 30 target shoot, but first time with the new bow I was pretty happy. Then I shot a 15 target shoot on tues. same class, and shot a 148 with 2 11's . This shoot might have put me back on track I only shot 2 11's but I didn't shoot any 5's and I only shot 2 8's and they were on turkey's and they were just outside the ten ring. I'll see when I get to shoot my next one if I'm back on track or not. My luck I'm not I've been inconsistant of late. Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## slaz

well i shot my first ever 3d today, and my first ever real target shooting since i started shooting backtension. 207 out of 360 on a 30 target course. not to good but i hope to pick it up next time. although i shot so poorly i have to say i am addicted!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## duktapemp

*3-d scores 4-13-2008*

My 16yr old,6yr old and myself just shot our first round of 3-d with compounds today we all have new bows my 6 yr old has a new 20# buckshot and he shot a 254 and me and my 16 yr old have new 2008 commanders he shot a 291 and I pulled a 314 out of 360 total of 30 targets 12-10-8-05-0. man is this a sport for the hole family what a great day thank you archery talk!


----------



## The Law

I went to a local 3d shoot today and shot a 294 on a 30 target 12-10-8-5-0 course...worst score of the year!!!


----------



## can-am500girl

second 3d shoot ever attended. been shooting since january 08...........40 targets, outdoor shoot, got flighted with a score of 270..........they moved targets around for second day and i scored a 282..........got second place in women's freestyle. mind you that ten women were flighted and only three showed up to shoot on sunday.........still pretty cool in my book..........


----------



## whitetail101

Shot 225/300 on a 30 target outdoor 3D course yesterday.

This is my highest outdoor score to date, managed to finally find foam with each shot


----------



## blondstar

First 3D of the year for me at Tomahawk WV shot a 273 I think I am ready to go back to indoors all that weight and guessing LOL!


----------



## mathewdbl_lung

*St. Joeseph, MO*

I am just now getting the feel of my new equipment but I shot a 416 on a 40 target course in the Bowhunter class. This is my first year of 3D. Looking forward to many more shoots.


----------



## caddokid

Sounds like some of you folks have a shoot every weekend. We have one a month and have to drive 60 miles to get to it. Two regular shoots this year, hunter class, 30 targets 292 and 281. Each tourney includes about 3.5 miles of woods walking. Up the hill, through the trees and gotcha vines, down the hill, over the creek. By the end of the shoot, conditioning plays a big part in performance.


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12

*scores*

31 targets out to 50 yd 11 points for center ring......306


----------



## kruizenga1985

*Our 1 st 3d scores of the year*

Shot our 1st 3d shoot of the year last Sat. 30 targets 10,8,5 scoring my son shot a 282 w/his Dren. and I shot 287 w/ my SB


----------



## Elf Friend

A couple weeks ago I managed to shoot 303 on a 28 target indoor course which was good enough for a 3rd place finish. Tweebs from Manitowoc shot a 304 with one eight and took first while 2ultras also shot a 304 with no eights and took second since tweebs had more 12's. That my friends is some very good shooting.


----------



## vinnieB

shot a 160 on a 20 target course. couldn't not buy a twelve. only my second 3d and my yardage judging was a little rusty


----------



## promod1385

156 out of 360 possible on a 30target course. Challenge shoot format. Lots of long shots. and i didnt have a 60 or 70 yard pin. i did shoot 6 12's in a row at one point! Damn it felt good!


----------



## Leon Garfield

Went out today for first shoot of the year. Shot a 279 out of 290 and took first out of 20 shooters. Felt good to shoot haven't shot 3d for about 10 years forgot how much I missed it............Leon


----------



## bratlabs

We went to SCWI Archers(monroe, WI) to quailify for the MAC, shoot a 267 out of 333. 30 target scored 11,10,8,5,0. Its not what I wanted but Ill take it, I dont think I qualified though. Really good course, nice club house and members, overall just a awesome shoot.


----------



## yotedog

shot a 309 out of a 360 it is 36 targets with 10-8-5-0 scoring outdoor 3d best i have shot so far this year


----------



## camoham

shot yesterday morning.

30 targets IBO.

237. first course with no gooseggs for me! (about time). hope to keep improving and moving up.

estimation, form, and focus.

camoham


----------



## hdracer

240 on a 30 target course. One blank, quite a few 5's. Made a couple of changes to my bow since the last shoot. Started out great and finished with a X, but all the bad shots were me not concentrating and focusing.


----------



## mr.cj

shot a 290 out of 300 possible on a 30 target course


----------



## Mathewsju

276/280


----------



## warped Arrow

*2 course, 60 targets*

120, total, both courses combined......Cedar arrows, Warf bow, no sights....AWESOME COURSE!!!!


----------



## whitetail101

Shot a 308 with 1 "X" at the IBO 2nd Leg yesterday on all 40 required targets.

I feel good about that score, even though I doubt I'll get a coveted top 20 finish in the MBO class, but for a first time major tournament participant I did pretty well.

If I had unazzed my head on the first 10 targets I would have had a better score I had moved my windage adjustment on the practice course for what I thought was a bumped sight, turned out to be the wind:embara::embara:. I put the windage back to its original position and started hitting the rings better.

Lesson learned, is if your hitting bulls eyes in practice at home leave the setting where it is

good luck to everyone still shooting the 2nd leg.


----------



## ohio moose

374 with 10x's at the 2nd leg of the triple crown.


----------



## tn_huntress

Today I shot my second tournament, my first one from 30 yards, and in an actual class. 30 yard max, 25 targets, I shot a 231. I was pretty pleased. Just waiting til next weekend, I have two then!!


----------



## THE GENERAL

Shot a 255 today 30 targets with 8 10's and 5 12's. Not to bad for only my second for the year and first outdoors......oh and I havent shot 3D in 2 years so I was pleased and it was up about 30 points from what I use to average.


----------



## law651

This season first 2 shoots. tigerton304,merrill 314 28 targets out to 40yds. mix of asa and ibo targets.


----------



## ChaseBaker

296 today...my second time out on the range!


----------



## ndemiter

*tri county shoot*

shot a 407 on a 40 target course. x's count for points. somewhere on here everybody's score was supposed to be posted i was looking to see how some of my buddies did.


----------



## muckdog

Shot a 314 on a 28 target course yesterday....finally getting used to my bow.


----------



## rocket83

*yesterday*

shot a 330 yesterday with 8-14's on a 30 target course.


----------



## DODGE-3D

Shot a Rinehart 100 last weekend and shot 19 up the first day and 23 up the second day.


----------



## AdamG

First time shooting 3-D today, 25 targets 12-10-8-5-0, finished up 201 with only one 0. Had a blast, cant wait for the next one!


----------



## rodney482

I have averaged 390 shooting 40 targets 11 10 8 5 0

been carrying between 17 and 20 11's


----------



## ohio moose

285 on a 30 target course 11,10,8,5 today.


----------



## vinnieB

171 on a 20 target course. my personal best


----------



## bow slayer

I am 14. i shot the far stakes and i ended up with 362. :wink: thats a 175 and a 187  out of 400


_____________________________

National Archery Supply
Bulldog Targets


----------



## bow slayer

oh, i forgot, i did thatwith IBO rules...that means no 12 ring

_______________________________________


National Archery Supply
Bulldog Targets


----------



## 3D-Nut

In our state championship 3D a few weeks ago the top 3 FS scores were 835, 834, and 827. 80 targets over 2 days. Scoring 12-10-8-5. 50 yard max. Fairly tough course.

After the end of the last leaque the highest scores were 340, 338, 328 on a 30 target format same scoring. No binoculars of any kind were allowed.

In every 3D I have been to here there is at least one shooter and typically more that shoot well over 400 points on a 40 target course whether it is a FS guy or a BHFS. Ussually the highest scores are around 420.

My personal best scores are 340/360 for a 30 target course and 424/480 with 19/40 12's for a 40 target course. Both unmarked. No RF, shooting FS gear.


----------



## tn_huntress

scratch that, I'm crazy. Was a 221. Sorry




tn_huntress said:


> Today I shot my second tournament, my first one from 30 yards, and in an actual class. 30 yard max, 25 targets, I shot a 231. I was pretty pleased. Just waiting til next weekend, I have two then!!


----------



## Carbon-n-Copper

20 targets 212
20 targets 210
20 targets 198
Thats just about 1/2 the shoots that I got to shoot in so far. Im new to this 3-d thing.


----------



## wis_archer

First one last weekend. 262. Could have been better since I usually judge a little far when they are over 40, and I knew that:embara:


----------



## chriss2375

I just got Back from Erie and I shot a 395 with 14 x's this is a 40 target course.


----------



## mofarmboy

all these were 30 target courses scoring 12,10,8,5,0. 50yd max. 316,320,307,310(with a zero)


----------



## mathewdbl_lung

mofarmboy said:


> all these were 30 target courses scoring 12,10,8,5,0. 50yd max. 316,320,307,310(with a zero)


Thats darn good shooting for holding high and low with only one pin.

Congrats


----------



## SmoothismyLX

*My 3D scores*

417 IBO 40 targets with 16X.


----------



## fliowa

Last Saturday 30 targets 228 with a long bow(12,10,8,5). First 3D event I ever did with a traditional bow.


----------



## Iluvatar

Had a personal best yesterday at the BH stake with a 397 on 40 targets (12,10,8,5,0). Truly pulled one out of my *****. My average is around 350 on the same course. I was in a zone. Unfortunately, house rules state I have to now move back to the Release stake since I shot over 390. Now I'm sure I'm going to get it handed to me


----------



## bowman95

*3d Shoot*

I shot my highest score this weekend and a fairly big shoot. I shot a 320 total, with 20X's. My Pearson Z34 did me well.


----------



## rodney482

SmoothismyLX said:


> 417 IBO 40 targets with 16X.


Thats some solid shooting/ what class?


----------



## wis_archer

wis_archer said:


> First one last weekend. 262. Could have been better since I usually judge a little far when they are over 40, and I knew that:embara:


I stand corrected by Elf Freind. They were in the low 30s....I knew my yardage guessing stinks


----------



## mathewdbl_lung

Iluvatar said:


> Had a personal best yesterday at the BH stake with a 397 on 40 targets (12,10,8,5,0). Truly pulled one out of my *****. My average is around 350 on the same course. I was in a zone. Unfortunately, house rules state I have to now move back to the Release stake since I shot over 390. Now I'm sure I'm going to get it handed to me


Nice shooting, good luck in the release class. My first release class at Bonner I scored a 404, then the second I droped to a 363. Go figure. However last sunday I shot a 409 with a 0 and a 5. 

It's never as bad as you think. 

Like alot of the people Ive been shooting with lately say "Some days your the windshield, some days your the bug".


----------



## English Steve

At a 2 day shoot recently, I shot 730 & 746 on 40 3D's out to 70yds....
Don't know how this compares to you guys as I don't know how you score over there.....? This was at the NFAS UK 3D champs, my 1st attempt and I won 
Here's how we do it in the UK-
Pegs are set out at 3 unmarked distances (red,white,blue)
Possible scores are 1st arrow 24 (centre kill) 20 (kill) or 16 . 2nd arrow 14 (kill) or 10 3rd arrow 8 (kill) or 4
1 shot is taken from each peg UNTIL a score is made, ie- hit with 1st arrow then no more shots are taken.
This is shot under NFAS rules (www.nfas.net)
I shoot what is classed as hunting tackle over here-recurve bow with nothing added (sights,clickers etc) wooden arrows and feather fletching.
Cheers


----------



## ohio moose

293 on a 30 target course. Scoring 11-10-8-5-0.


----------



## Dierte

242 out of 300. 30 Target course scoring is 10,8,2,0. They really kill you if you get outside of the vitals. 2nd time I've shot 3d. I'm pretty pumped about it now.


----------



## rottwieller

My very first 3-d , (12 yrs ago) shot a 96 out of 40... yesterday (bad shooting day, day started off bad anyway) shot 314 out of 30 targets .12 , 10,8, 5 , 0 scoreing....at a farely new club (their 3 rd shoot for the year) and won first .. normally shoot around a 320-380 average...with second bow I've ever owned...(a Hoyt vulcan


----------



## SmoothismyLX

*My 3D Score*



rodney482 said:


> Thats some solid shooting/ what class?


To Clarify the missunderstanding, this is not at an IBO Tournament shoot.
This is shooting on a pro stakes in a Club with IBO Targets.


----------



## SmoothismyLX

*My 3D scores*

At PA Rineharts 100 on Saturday.
30 targets = 310 with 10X.
20 targets = 228 with 15x.
Total 50 targets = 538 with 25X.


----------



## tn_huntress

Today's score: 

238/250

25 targets, half known, half unknown distance.

My third tournament ever, so I was definately pleased with the score!!


----------



## Elf Friend

304 on a 30 target course. I had nine 12s but unfortuneately I also had seven eights.


----------



## Coug09

I've had a few solid rounds. 


This is my first year shooting outdoor or 3d at all. I've been VERY pleased with how I've shot this year.


Outdoor- on 20 targets, my ASA unknown round has to be on eof the most solid. I shot 10up on it (210) and I was very pleased with that. Now if I could just shoot known yardage :embara:.

On 30 target local courses, I've had some rounds where I felt like I shot really well and the scores have ranged from a couple down to 10up or a little better.


----------



## smurphy

305 out of 30 targets(11,10,8,5,0) at the 3-d for cp shoot. I placed 2nd missed first by 1 point. williejay shot a 306. I don't feel bad getting beat by 1 point by a bowtech pro staffer.


----------



## bow slayer

just this weekend... shot 181/200. ibo rules. (no 12 ring) total score for the day was 355/400. not bad


----------



## bigugly

Ok don't fall down laughing. First ever 3D shoot. 40 targets traditional shooting 51#recurve 204 score.


----------



## DannyB

Shot a 556 this weekend at our local shoot. 56 targets scoring 10, 8, 5, 0. you get an x for the 12 ring. No range finders and targets out to 53 yards. (Been shooting there for league this spring and I have a good idea on the distances:wink We usually shoot 28 targets for league night and this was just a little higher than my average.


----------



## rocklock

238


----------



## TN ARCHER

Best so far was this past Sunday. 25 targets ,A.S.A. rules, 265.
6= 14's
3= 12's


----------



## lilbitadrenalin

shoot a weekly unknown distance that changes every 2 wks 25 targets, i just started shooting competition dont know how they everyone scores them but we use a 12, 10, 8, -5 non vitals and -10 complete miss, first week I shot a 237 out of 300 and sunday shot a 262, which put me in first place overall. and yes i'm lovin it.


----------



## Bowhunter_Dale

*score*

Saturday i shot 250, 25 targets(1st win) and sunday shot 252, 25 targets half known, half unknown(placed 2nd) , i was up 10 sunday and dropped 8 points shootin for 14's, fourteens are evil


----------



## tn_huntress

Bowhunter_Dale said:


> Saturday i shot 250, 25 targets(1st win) and sunday shot 252, 25 targets half known, half unknown(placed 2nd) , i was up 10 sunday and dropped 8 points shootin for 14's, fourteens are evil



Good job:tongue:


----------



## Elf Friend

I was down by Madison working this week and there was this shoot about 15 miles south of us so why not shoot it. A 40 target course that was set up very nice. Lots of quartering away shot, shots through tall grass and shot between two trees that where just outside the scoring rings. Any way I ended up with a 414. 15 12's but eight 8"s. Almost reached my goal of 50% 12's.


----------



## hilandmxr

My 13 year old son got his Rhinehart 1000 pin last week at the PA shoot. With his handicap added he shot a 1370, 140 points better than any one else, open adults included. At the Spring VBA he broke a 13 year record of 462 total and shot a 505 total. He usually shoots a 260 on a 300 course. He has only been shooting since Feb of this year! Sorry I'm extremely proud of him.


----------



## tn_huntress

25 targets w/Mulligan

half known/half unknown

236

Good day for me


----------



## Lrgmouth

Went to my first ever out door 3-D shoot Sunday. I shot a 268 for 30. My wife and 9 year old daughter also went, we had a ball and are hooked!


----------



## dw'struth

404 at the Metropolis ASA. It was my first event in open C.


----------



## rodney482

Shot my personal best today.

AHC IBO

414 22x


----------



## ArcheryAttic

Just got done with the Nationals this weekend....I shot my personal best.... 294 and a 301 (595). I was pretty pleased to finish off the weekend at 5 under!!!


----------



## Bowtech Rocks

*ASA Hunter class*

Metropolis 405 on 40 targets (8th place)
Illinois ASA State Championship 313 on 30 targets.(2nd place)


----------



## rocket83

*score*

326 over 30 targets with 4-14's ASA scoring


----------



## fingershot16

First 3D, MAC qualifier, 276, 30 targets.


----------



## Whitefeather

Last night - 150 on a 15 target course.


----------



## Mathewsju

Just went to the R100 and here are my results:
African range 542
North american range 536
Overall 1328 (with handicap)


----------



## pooter

*Georgia State 3D*



Lrgmouth said:


> Went to my first ever out door 3-D shoot Sunday. I shot a 268 for 30. My wife and 9 year old daughter also went, we had a ball and are hooked!


 Thats great!... I Won the Freestyle division this past weekend at the Georgia State 3D championship at fort gordon in Augusta Ga. With a 412.


----------



## jdawg240

My first shoot was in Feb and I shot a 291 indoor 30 targets.

Shot a 30 target outdoor course this past weekend and shot a 290. It was a fairly easy course. I shot 262 the weekend before on a very difficult course outside.


----------



## Whitefeather

142 on a 15 target course tonight. Pulled two 5's also. Bobcat @ 26 yds and the gator at 28.


----------



## Flying Dutchman

I was on my first 3D outdoor (forest) round of my life. Never had a bow in my hands before. Shot with a 35lbs longbow. There were two rounds: first three arrows per animal, second round only one arrow per animal (hunting round). In total 20 different foam animals between 15 and 70 yards, two of them moving. Each target had its own difficulty, i.e. for the first one you had to shoot sitting on your knee(s), otherwise there would be to many branches in the way. 

I had 175 points in total. This is how my addiction started.....:wink:


----------



## Bufus

Shot 495 out of 560 today.
First half was 249 and the second half was 246... laid an egg on the last target with a 13:embara:
28 targets.


----------



## wem267

Went to a local shoot sunday, shot a 296 out of 300.I had to finish the last 6 targets with my dads bow, center searving broke.


----------



## celticgladiator

went to a small shoot at the local range Sunday, 14 targets so 336 possible points and i shot 196. first 3D with the new bow but my score was up by 35-40 points from last year at the same course so i'm pretty happy. i need to keep up with the practice so i can keep getting better. the other 3 guys in my group shot in the low 200's with the highest of them at 225.


----------



## Sawed_Off

Shot my personal best (so far) at a local shoot here in Upstate NY on 08/10. I shot a 281 out of a possible 330.


----------



## Elf Friend

Shot 308 yesterday on a 30 target course open unlimited and my brother shot a 278 in the hunter round. I had 14 12's but 10 eights to go with them.


----------



## rodney482

shot a 409/440 IBO 11,10,8,5 this morning using my Advanced hunter bow(4 pin) and shooting the open unlimited stake. Took 5 eights. Just before going out we took a few practice shots and at 50 yds I watched as my arrow missed the backstop by 10 yds the shot felt awful and sounded wrong. the pin knock blew up on the shot and I found it near my feet. I usually check them after each shot for hairline cracks. Glad this wasnt on the course.


----------



## rodney482

Mathewsju said:


> Just went to the R100 and here are my results:
> African range 542
> North american range 536
> Overall 1328 (with handicap)


Congrats, handicap? what class did you shoot.


----------



## Jackalope22

*1st time EVER*

This is my first post on here so be gentle. Bought my first bow a few weeks ago, I shot it three times and got all three pins sighted in, and I am very happy with how I am shooting. So, this past Wednesday comes along and the guy I work, with who has been helping me get the bow readyi invotes me to the club where he is the range captain for there weekly 3D. I am a little nervous, but I go. 20 targets 12-10-8-5-0. Unmarked distance, three stakes red, orange and white. Guy tells me from the orange stakes shots are from 18-45 yards. Final score for the 20 targets was 87. I understand that this is horrible, but for basically being the fourth time I have ever shot a bow, I will take it. I was happy I even hit some of the targets, and others if I could judge distance better I would have had a better score. So I will take my opening score of 87 and see what happens this Wednesday night.


----------



## tn_huntress

Saturday Shoot:

246/250
7 12's 
half known/half unknown
35 yd max

I was pleased, my personal best. Considering I've just been shooting since May, I was really pleased!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA

tn_huntress said:


> Saturday Shoot:
> 
> 246/250
> 7 12's
> half known/half unknown
> 35 yd max
> 
> I was pleased, my personal best. Considering I've just been shooting since May, I was really pleased!


Great Job!!!! That Equalizer rocks!!!! We shot yesterday I shot 9 down. I was happy. Ok now I want to see you on the Womens Bowhunter range next year at the ASA'S.


----------



## tn_huntress

Thanks! Your score was pretty nice too! I hope to do the Metropolis and maybe London ASA next year for sure. Would love to go to the other ones, but I'm not sure how it's gonna go yet.


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA

Thanks....You will do great I'm sure!!! Did you see the picture that I posted . I just hope that buck stays right there til Sept. 11th!!!


----------



## Jackalope22

*Back At It!!!*

So went out for my second round of 3D ever, last week I scored an 87 on 20 targets, details above. Tonight i was back in action, and this weeks course was a little easier, but i also shot better, I only missed one target, and that was due to a branch that I hit. I also hit 4 tens, and 7 eights. I ended the round of 20 targets with a score of 131. My goal next week is no misses, and something over 150. Sunday I have to qualify with my broadheads from an elevated position at 12,19, and 22 yards. 5 shots to put three in the vitals one at each distance. After tonight I feel confident I should do that with no problem.


----------



## tn_huntress

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> Thanks....You will do great I'm sure!!! Did you see the picture that I posted . I just hope that buck stays right there til Sept. 11th!!!


I did!! I hope it waits eagerly on you too lol.


----------



## 60xar

our local club had a shoot last weekend, shot a 306 out of 350. Unmarked yardage from about 18-60 yds. Not my best shooting but I never claim to be good at judging distance.


----------



## Kale

shot my personal best last weekend! won the shoot! ALL UNMARKED (dont do the marked 3d thing in canada)

first round was a 181/200 (IBO scoring)

second round was a 192/200!!!! i was happy with that! 

wierd thing is that this tournament marked my 1 year of shooting 3d, seems fitting i shoot my best on this day!


----------



## MartinArcher14

Shot 276 with thirty targets. 
Used my DXT with sword sites. :wink:


----------



## huntandshoot

picked up my bow about 2 months ago after a 3 year layoff
shot 5 shoots so far this year. 

1st shoot had some sighting issues and did not keep score.
30 target center 12 322
40 target center 12 448
30 target asa 12 338
40 target course only was able to shoot 22 targets 248


----------



## Elf Friend

huntandshoot said:


> picked up my bow about 2 months ago after a 3 year layoff
> shot 5 shoots so far this year.
> 
> 1st shoot had some sighting issues and did not keep score.
> 30 target center 12 322
> 40 target center 12 448
> 30 target asa 12 338
> 40 target course only was able to shoot 22 targets 248


With scores like that I would hope to see you at some major shoots, ASA or IBO. Why shoot for a 50cent rrophy when you can shoot for some bucks.


----------



## huntandshoot

Asa is what I am working for presently. I want to get back to traveling. Asa for sure starting in January. Probably some of the ibo's for now. I am from pa. I love the asa and what it does for our sport. I used to travel but have not been to an asa since 2003. I am dissapointerd in myself for putting the bow down but that will not happen again. I love this sport and really enjoy the people you meet at the shoots. I will see you in Gainsville 2009....


----------



## smurphysgirl

*'08 IBO score...not my personal best, but not my worst either.*

*'08 Ibo world score 318 with 3 x's. * Day one left me in 6th place, I shot a 168 on the first twenty targets....day two..."not so much" LOL! Target one...I found that my kisser button broke loose, temporarily repaired it but lost it about 5 targets later, so I had help crimping the nock thingy and kinda guessed the rest of the 20 targets. I didn't do too bad 150...so my overall was 318 which put me in 24th (I think..was hard to tell, they posted the names on a sheet, that EVERYONE was trying to look at to find out where they placed).

All in all I had a blast! Hubby and I and our friends are already talking about '09.

This just added fuel to the fire to practice harder for next year....


----------



## Elf Friend

Three 3-D shoots this week-end all less than 20 miles from my house and the wife is going to a wedding up in the UP. Does it get any better? Will post scores either tonight or tommorrow


----------



## Elf Friend

First one today was a 30 target unkown yardages out to 50 and I ended up with a 304. Had 12 12s but two fives and five eights. The second one was better. Unkown yardages out to 45 yards 30 targets ended up with 12 12's but only one eight for a 320. Tomorrows will be tougher. Unkown out to 55, 30 targets. Will post those results tomorrow.


----------



## LonglineCharlie

*Indoor 3D SCORES*

Won my indoor shoot with 300 out of 330 pos. with 30 targets. First win and first shoot using lightspeed arrows, and my new B-Stinger. Hooray I am definitely keeping this 17oz. Disc. Ha

LonglineCharlie


----------



## kimmiedawn

Metropolis was my 1st ever ASA, I shot a 361 total. And my best local 3D ever is a 250 on a 25 target range.


----------



## Jackalope22

*3rd week*

So third week of 3D and I had a frustrating round. First two targets were 8s and I was very happy with my start, then IT happened at the 5th target. i blanked the 5th with a poor yardage estimate and lost the arrow. the rest of the round was much of the same, score a few miss one. I did have my first 11/12/x what ever you want to call it. I ended my very frustrating round with 3 10s and a 5. Final score 109. Missed my goal of 150 and no missed targets.  Next week is Back to School night and I have to be there to meet my students' parents so no 3D


----------



## rodney482

LonglineCharlie said:


> Won my indoor shoot with 300 out of 330 pos. with 30 targets. First win and first shoot using lightspeed arrows, and my new B-Stinger. Hooray I am definitely keeping this 17oz. Disc. Ha
> 
> LonglineCharlie


First day I ever shot the B-stinger in comp I won as well,,,,I see a pattern here

nice shooting and congrats


----------



## imadragonkeeper

I went to my very first 3-D shoot on Sunday. Unfortunately it was the last shoot of the season 
There were 48 targets, max points per target was 10 and longest yardage was approx 45 yards.

I shot a 279 with my hunting bow equipped with a 3pin site set at 10/20/30 yards. Actually only had 3 complete misses though and they were all long shots that I had to guestimate where the pin should be. It was good practice for judging yardage and also for arrow placement when hunting. I also got a few good tips from other participants which helped me improve my shooting quite a bit by the end of the day. Much more fun than staying home shooting at hay bales! All in all a great time and I can't wait until they start up again next year!


----------



## Alexs

196 out of 200 on 20 target 3d coarse out to 45 yards 10 being the highest score availible on each target by the way it was my first shoot and im only 15


----------



## PA3-DArcher4

275/360 on 30 targets, but I'm only 13 and I hope to shoot a 285 this year


----------



## WHITETAIL1000

my high score so far was 323 30 targets.


----------



## mathewsHL11

20 targets 224 thats with 12 point rings though not 11


----------



## drockw

Goals for the season are to shoot a 300 at least in open (50yds) out of 30 targets. so 300 out of 330. 
Took 3rd in a local indoor saturday with my hunting setup. Shot a 280 on a vegas target. not too shabby for not having my scope setup and everything.
Derek


----------



## Bowtech531

Shot the last shoot of 08 last sunday, Shot a 388 out 440. Not all the targets used had 12 rings on them. This was the open class I shot. I am still a little rusty can not wait for the new season to Start.


----------



## Bowtech531

Shot Gold Coast Archers today, Shot 392 out of 420. Once again this course did not have all the targets with 12 rings. I cant wait til the season starts and I can shoot a course that has all targets with both 12 rings on the, let alone any 12 rings.

This was a very nice shoot don't get me wrong just wish the targets were more up to date.


----------



## asa_low12

*scores*

best score was 327 (yes with a 5) on a 30 target course.. smokin that day.. last shoot was 12 up on a 20 target for the win


----------



## Kill Shill

your only as good as your last score. Gainesville. 384. Hunter.:darkbeer:


----------



## Bowjoe1972

Last 3D at the club 298 out of 300 possible score..Had a good day :teeth: would of hit the last target but my buddies were messing with me ..:mg:


----------



## bjbarker

*Scores*

I shot 5 tournaments in 9 days with the results 212/20, 199/20, 306/30, 208/20; and scored 406/40 targets. My wife says I'm obsessed :blah:


----------



## NocBuster

Just did my first shoot for the year. 25 targets 40 yards max and 11 ring being the best. I ended up with a 263/275.


----------



## DODGE-3D

Last one I shot was 40 targets counting X's as 11 ,ended up shooting 430 out of 440.


----------



## LadyBowtech

*score*

This is my first year shooting indoors.....30 targets up to 43 yrds, shot a 249...having a hard time adjusting from outdoors to indoors. Able to shoot in the 280's and 290s outdoors....not quit sure why....


----------



## 3dgal

I'm gonna brag. My last score was at the IBO Worlds. After shooting 40 targets I only dropped 2 points. I made the cut off and shot a perfect score not dropping any more points on the last 10 targets. So out of 50 targets I only dropped 2 points for a total of 498/500 winning the IBO Worlds with a 16 point margin to 2nd place! I'm proud.


----------



## mag41vance

1st shoot: 25 targets out to 35 yards ASA scoring = 262

2nd shoot: 30 targets 0ut to 40 yards ASA scoring = 303

I shoot Hunter Class set up.
Parker Shooting Star 29.25" draw 66lbs
Fatboy 400 shafts
DMI Excaliber lizard tonge rest
Copper John Sights 5 fixed pins, .019


----------



## mag41vance

3dgal said:


> I'm gonna brag. My last score was at the IBO Worlds. After shooting 40 targets I only dropped 2 points. I made the cut off and shot a perfect score not dropping any more points on the last 10 targets. So out of 50 targets I only dropped 2 points for a total of 498/500 winning the IBO Worlds with a 16 point margin to 2nd place! I'm proud.


 Very nice. It is nice when everything seems to come together during a shoot. The rewards of good practice I'm sure. Good practice is better than lots of practice any day.

Keep up the good shooting! (and subsequent bragging) :thumbs_up


----------



## slamdam

sho a 299 44x with pins last nite


----------



## Treething

Indoor= 316 out of 327 30 target 11-10-8-5 scoring 2 turkeys per 10 target round that are a possible of 10


----------



## shooter74

*hello*

my first 3-d this year i shot 16 up on a 30 target tourment and last week end i shot 13 up on a 30 target tourment.. ever body have fun this year and good luck shooting.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

158 on a 20 target out to 50 yards first time ive ever shot a 3d... gonna shoot for 200 on next one


----------



## Bowtech Brother

My best this year ( my first 3d year) is 276 shooting 30 targets at a 50yd indoor league


----------



## Hornsgalore

I blew it last week. a 346 @ 40 from open steak using my single pin hunting setup............it got me 5th place if you can believe that!
really trying for 400 next tiime from the open .


----------



## CutTheLoop

Last weekend

284 / 4 12's

Open B ASA State qualifier 30 targets


----------



## CutTheLoop

3dgal said:


> I'm gonna *brag*. My last score was at the IBO Worlds. After shooting 40 targets I only dropped 2 points. I made the cut off and shot a perfect score not dropping any more points on the last 10 targets. So out of 50 targets I only dropped 2 points for a total of 498/500 winning the IBO Worlds with a 16 point margin to 2nd place! I'm proud.



Own it!!


Congrats!! :darkbeer:


----------



## Flyboy718

*30 Targets out to 40 yds...shot a 296.*

30 Targets out to 40 yds...shot a 296. 4th place, missed 3rd by 1 point less than a shot
With 500 grain aluminum arrows, 4" Gateway feathers, no stabilizer, and fixed pins for the first tourney of the year.:darkbeer:


----------



## Mohunter46

1. indoor shoot, 417 out of 480
2. outdoor shoot, 393 out of 480
3. indoor shoot, 417 out of 480 (same course as the first, pretty consistent eh?)
4. outdoor shoot, 293 out of 432

Im pretty average but im trying to get better.


----------



## jigfisher

great shooting!


----------



## jigfisher

My best was 296 on a 30 target course 50 yard max!


----------



## CowboyJunkie

my first 3 shoots:

300 out of 400 
239 out of 250
274 out of 300


----------



## dragman

I have shot 3 3-D's since my return from a 4 year retirement. 305,287,308 all on a 30 targets. I was shooting 320's consistantly indoors when I quit.


----------



## Bowtech Staff

I just shot a 40 target course and shot a 451.


----------



## NMBOWTECH904

I have only shot 2 3d shoots.

First score was 356 for 25 Targets 2 arrows per target
Second Score was 416 Same as above
Use 10 8 6 Scoring


----------



## driller86

shot a 258 on 25 targets with a bad hang over. me and the wife took advantage of not having the kids( it doesn't happ verry often w/ 3 kids)en


----------



## Illyan

668 on a 40 target course, with 2 arrows per target (french version), total of 800 points (we are only 5/8/10/X)...

But with my future sword trident with lens, i hope to do more points (730/740) ^^


----------



## Slik Drake

I shot a 210 a an ASA State qualifier in Bow Novice class Feb. 21. 20 animal, outdoor shoot, range was 35 yards and closer. Only second time shooting in a tournament. It was a blast! I'm hooked for sure!


----------



## EMSBMR

305 last week. 30 targets, indoors, 35 yard max.


----------



## smokeykeit

shot indoor 40 target 35yrd max 10-8-5-0 scoring last week 393 hunting setup 70 lbs hha dxt average 288 outdoors out of 300 no 300 yet!!
buddy of mine just missed his first perfect score 300 onlast target! outdoors in the snow i didnt even say a word! great score


----------



## 12ringmafia

First 3D scores out doors are 210 in our winter state games and 199 in league and 202 at the indoor shoot last weekend all 20 targets scoring 12's


----------



## 12ringmafia

open class scores that is


----------



## bhottle

*score*

My son and I just got interested and have been to two shoots. They have 30 targets, top score beening 326, no 12's just 11's. I shot 289 the first time and 293 the second.


----------



## deercrazy56

I shot a 276 last week on a 30 target course and then when the money shoot came last weekend i dropped 3 0's and only shot a 262


----------



## treesnyper

Shot my first shoot of the year today, shot 299 (had to fives) Hate those *#&! turkeys:angry:


----------



## 32-5draw

42 targets, shot a 300, only my 2nd one. LOTS of hiking!! Had a blast. 1 yard (fish)to 65+ yards.


----------



## rebelz1

This past weekend my wife's uncle and I went to our very first 3-D shoot. I don't think that we did to bad for the first one ever! He scored 147 and I got 188 on 30 targets, with the most you can score is 360. The ranges were out to 55 yds.

The bow I used was a Bowtech Tomkat and he used a Proline I know not the best but it was really fun and looking forward to the next one


----------



## jthibaudeau

*3d scores*

24 targets 252 out of 288 hunter class 24 targets 256out of 288 open class. Hunters league 16 targets 2 arrows each 190 out of 192 all shooting 25-30 yards


----------



## bowhuntermitch

First one in two years last night, ended up scoring 268/300 (bowhunter class).... i was impressed with my self for not shooting 3d's for the past two years!


----------



## McDawg

Last week I shot 282 w 7X's 30 target course X's are 11 and shooting IBO stake 45 yard max. So far I am happy as this is my first year shooting this class. Have always shot Hunter Class. Just trying to get better each week. I now know that 10 yards is a big difference.


----------



## monstermachanic

I average 300-320 on 30 targets.

we shoot ASA rules


----------



## dpattarcher

299 30 targets possible 330


----------



## InfantryArcher8

*My Score*

We shoot ASA rules and 20 targets...I shoot Open C and won my class with a 200...first 3D win.....hopefully more to come


----------



## Crow Terminator

The BEST score I ever shot was on a 30 target course with IBO scoring with just 10, 8, 5, and 0. I shot a 298/300 and would have had a 300 but I shattered an arrow's nock in the 10 ring and it hit it just enough that it knocked my shaft sideways into the 8. 

The best I ever shot with 20 targets ASA without 14 rings was 22 up. I've not been able to even get close to that since. I got out of 3D for a long time and just now got back into it and now all the targets have changed and scoring rings have changed.

So that said, this year I am sucking wind bad. Best I've shot this year was 8 down in the pouring rain last weekend. But that will hopefully improve as season goes on.


----------



## River420Bottom

first shoot today with my new Ross, 30 targets 300 possible points....271


----------



## xringbob

shot my all time best this weekend indoor 3d shoot 37yards was the longest shot we score 14 12 10 8 5 and i shot a 366 out of 32 targets bowhunter class


----------



## Rob01

Shot a 278 on a 30 target course 12/10/8/5 at my first match. It was alot of fun. Hopefully I will do better next time.


----------



## Bowtech11

*Open B*

Shot a 183 Saturday and a 213 Sunday with a five.


----------



## gill1

*Personal Best*

Ishot a 448 on a 40 target course this week:thumbs_up


----------



## Oregonbowguy

shot this weekend both days....40 target outdoor course. Targets from 15-64yds unmarked. hunter class so fixed pin,short stab,release, targets scored 12,10,8,5,0. shot 330 yesterday and 365 today. 2nd 3d shoot i've been to.


----------



## jtd_75

second time out shot 200 on 20 targets with no 5's, 4 12's in bow novice


----------



## CutTheLoop

Shot an ASA State qualifier in Clifton Texas this weekend.

Limited Class(fingers), 30 targets.


:first:
304 7/12's :jam:


----------



## kujoe9309

30 Targets- 285/300, Bowhunter unlimited, 1st shoot of year.


----------



## gill1

Shot a 420 on a 40 target course this week


----------



## TANDD

285 First shoot since I fell out of tree stand. I had 50 staples removed from elbow, seperated shoulder and broke some ribs. I am thankfull just being able to shoot again.


----------



## myowndog

congratulations JF, nice shooting


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye

My best was a 321 on a 30 target course from the open stake.I shot the standing bear in the nuts and got a 5.Not sure how that happened.My best indoor score was a 337 on 30 20 yard paper targets.My best score on 5 spot was 300 with 55x's.Never shot Vegas much but shot mid 290's on it before.I shoot fixed pin unlimited.


----------



## CutTheLoop

myowndog said:


> congratulations JF, nice shooting




Thanks Bobby :darkbeer:

Don't know if Troup posts on AT... but he went over there and opened a 55 gallon drum of ass whoop on the Hunter class.


----------



## Infinitey

I dont know what format you guys are shooting with but i think we use IBO or something...anways perf score is 600 and i shot a 556...i got 2 wounds one was my first shot (ugh) and the other one was like a 4 yard shot.....i choke so badly on the close ones...i have to learn how to do those


----------



## warped Arrow

First shoot of the year was a 145, trad class, no sights. 12 targets shot twice for a total of 24 shots.


----------



## RNT

361 out of possible 400........had equiptment failure at the end and it messed up two of my shots.


----------



## Arkarcher

I shot a 282 on a 25 target course this past Saturday...2nd shoot of the year.


----------



## vmthtr in green

Very first shoot today. 28 targets for a 274 score. They won't have results posted to the web site until Tuesday. Did not stay to see where I ended up. Had a great time and people were very friendly. Shot my Guardian, Club rules so no FPS limit. 12-10-8-5-0

Mike

Did get them posted today. I finished 21st out of 31. Top Hunter was 308, top Open was 296.


----------



## Elf Friend

First outdoor shoot yesterday and came away with 320 on a 30 target course. First eight on the 17th target. Ended up with 12-12s, two eights, and 16-10s. Yardage was spot on and the mistakes where from the wind, sun, and mud/snow.


----------



## Whitefeather

10 8 5 scoring.

276 with 8 x's.


----------



## Elf Friend

Shot 26 up,306, on a 28 target shoot today------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------only to get beat by twoultras who shot 28 up. Nice shooting there Jim.


----------



## gill1

399 on a 40 target coarse


----------



## Katera131

Shot my second 3d shoot ever today, shot a 277 on 30 targets....I did alright..was hoping to do better, but its just getting started.

David


----------



## jbuttolph

*3d score*

Shot my first round of 3d today. It was a 30 target format (330 being perfect). I shot a 283 with one complete miss on the little raccoon that was half behind the tree. You guessed it, I hit the tree trying for the 11. A conservative shot would have put me in the 8 with a 291 total. That #$%@ raccoon!!! Oh yeah, I had to shoot open because I use a slider. I ended up tied for fifth place.


----------



## huntingez

1st 3d shoot of the yr with new bow. 

285 out of 300 from open/unlimited class.


----------



## Gunner7800

I just shot my 2nd 3D event of the year this last weekend. 374 out of possible 440. 40 targets, X's=11 (IBO rules). Really happy with my score, but plenty of room for improvement!


----------



## whispercreekman

I shot one of my best scores so far the other day, a 204 out of 20 targets...
4-12's, I messed up on my distance on two and got 2-8's as well. I ended up placing 5th in that tournament; 1st had a 210, 2nd had 208, 3rd & 4th had 206, then me with my 204...I am still excited I shot so well, maybe next time I can do even better!


----------



## DBiggers

*Finally!!!*

After starting out the season with a lot of bow issues, (first one thing, then the other) and causing me to miss the first 2 ASA's of the year, i finally got it all straightened out. With a new set of limbs and a new cam, my Apex 7 is back in top form and i'am not doing to bad ither...:smile: Shoot our Morristown, local 3-D shoot this weekend and was very happy with my score of *306 w/2-14's and 6 or 7 12's,* (i forget which):embara: Anyway, i owe it all to a well tuned bow, if i may say so myself. :chortle: We won't be going to Texas, cause its just to far, so we'll be waiting paitently for Augusta, GA...:wink:

Danny :cheers:


----------



## Bowtech531

I had a 428 at Titusville Rifle and Pistol Club this past Saturday, 2nd round had 13 12's and 1 14.


----------



## SWIABOONER

I shot my first 3D event a couple weeks ago. I was fairly happy with my results first and 3rd leg I fell apart but finished strong. 40 targets 10-8-5-0 scoring. first leg shot an 83 second leg 89, third leg 75  and finished up strong with a 96 for a total of 343 out of 400. Not great not horrible can't wait to shoot it again.


----------



## Hoosierflogger

My brother and I shot our first ever 3D course today.
40 targets 11-10-8-5-0 in quarters. Hunter class.

Me 84/110, 97/110, 94/110, 89/110 for a total of 364/440
Brother 94/110, 84/110, 87/110, 84/110 for a total of 349/440

I realize these are not competitive scores, but we are there to have fun, and get warmed up for hunting. All in all I was very pleased with our scores for a first effort. We both brought plenty of arrows, expecting to loose/destroy some.
I shot the whole course with the same arrow and my brother only broke 1.
I had no 5's or 0's so there were a lot of clean ethical kills.
We are both addicted now, and looking forward to the 18th of the month.:smile:


----------



## Hoosierflogger

Hoosierflogger said:


> My brother and I shot our first ever 3D course today.
> 40 targets 11-10-8-5-0 in quarters. Hunter class.
> 
> Me 84/110, 97/110, 94/110, 89/110 for a total of 364/440
> Brother 94/110, 84/110, 87/110, 84/110 for a total of 349/440
> 
> I realize these are not competitive scores, but we are there to have fun, and get warmed up for hunting. All in all I was very pleased with our scores for a first effort. We both brought plenty of arrows, expecting to loose/destroy some.
> I shot the whole course with the same arrow and my brother only broke 1.
> I had no 5's or 0's so there were a lot of clean ethical kills.
> We are both addicted now, and looking forward to the 18th of the month.:smile:


Sorry, I said today but meant yesterday.


----------



## psemadman

My best last year was a 404 on a 40 target course. It was in the hunter class and I was shooting my Dream Season. I haven't made it out this year but I am moving up a couple of classes and will be in MBR. Just more of a challenge and I have been in HC for 3 years. Should be interesting.


----------



## AVENSTOKE

I shot my biggest score to date in a ASA qualifer today. I shot a 360:mg::mg: with 14 rings in play. :teeth: I had 13 14's :mg:I shot that score with 2-5's & 2-8's. I'm still floating on cloud "9"


----------



## Whitefeather

Limited class, 30 target, 11,10,8,5 scoring.....*277* Pulled two 5's.:sad:


----------



## drewbie8

i shot a 315 on a 30 target ibo scoring range with my switchback xt


----------



## saddlesore

today i scored 506 at 3d tgts ,unknown distances from about 5yds to 70yds without sights just bow and arrow(border hex 5 limbs win win riser acc arrows} and i blanked my first tgt so i dont know if its good, or bad .A total of 36 tgts up and down hill in woods


----------



## V.A.S.A

*3 D shoot scores this season....*

314 Mendon Vermont.....30 targets ....scoring 11 10 8 5 0 mens release
288 Green Island NY 30 targets.....scoring 11 10 8 5 0 open class
271 Deer Hill Mass. 30 targets scoring 10 8 5 0 open class
284 Catamount VT 30 targets scoring 10 8 5 0 mens release
282 Green Island NY 27 targets scoring 11 10 8 5 0 indoor 30 yd max.


These are a few of the shoots I have attended this season so far.....

still have some tweaks to work out...yardage etc....:darkbeer:


----------



## rsma

i took my 7 year old son to a shoot 30 targets 10 8 5 0 scoring 25 yard longest shot he shoot a 238.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

*my 2009 scores...dont laugh*

Here are the tourneys I've gone to this year. This is my first year shooting 
3D competively.

IBO Southern Triple Crown Leg 1 / AHC / 40 Target / 300 Score / 3X

ASA Mississippi ProAm / Bow Novice / 40 Target / 402 Score / 11 Bonus Rings

ASA Texas ProAm / Bow Novice / 40 Target / 373 Score / 3 Bonus Rings

ASA Georgia ProAm / Open C / 40 Target / 377 / 7 Bonus Rings

BHA Trail Shoot Autauga / Bowhunter A / 25 Target / 240 / 3 Bonus Rings


----------



## Jared Les

Just finished one today

354/400 

Scoring 10-8-5 first arrow
5-4-2-0 second arrow(if needed)

First leg of BC Triple Crown
13-15 Aided Release(Hunting set-up)


----------



## Mark Hedges

Shot a round today with my recurve at a local course. Scored a 215 on 30 targets. Not good but improving - it was only the second time I shot 3D this year, and I am still getting used to a new bow. Hope to average 240 pretty soon.

Mark


----------



## bowhunter1218

20 targets scored a 201 at a gpaa local shoot


----------



## IBBW

*Yesterday*

shot yesterday, mens open, 25 targets, 258.


----------



## V.A.S.A

*This is a great thread !!*

I definitely like to see this type of thread....Great shooting and lots of fun being had while doing it !!! Shoot it...live it....love it !!! This is what makes the archery world grow on.....and hey...take a kid shooting...heck...take two !! keep shooting straight....and good luck.:darkbeer:


----------



## coptzer91

Last year I got in the 290's for the first time. 30 3d targets (turkeys to elk) 20 to 40 yards. I shot a 294.


----------



## hoytshooter21

shot my first 3d this last sunday in over 10 yrs..... 30 targets scoring 12, 10, 8, 5, 0
i ended up with a 276 out of 360..... 3 shots really hurt me but oh well.... was leading dad through the first 8 targets.. but then he caught and blew by me fast... he ended up with 306


----------



## jrmysell

Shot my first 3D shoot sunday. It was a 20 target course scoring 14-12-10-8-5. I got a 126 in the bowhunter class.


----------



## Spoon13

I shot the Georgia ASA shoot this past weekend. 

Known 45 class/ 40 targets

Finished 29th with a 399. 9 down Saturday and 8 up Sunday. Had some issues but worked through them, Can't really complain even though I'd like too.


----------



## vmthtr in green

Spoon13 said:


> I shot the Georgia ASA shoot this past weekend.
> 
> Known 45 class/ 40 targets
> 
> Finished 29th with a 399. 9 down Saturday and 8 up Sunday. Had some issues but worked through them, Can't really complain even though I'd like too.


What is meant by 9 down and 8 up??

Mike


----------



## jrmysell

vmthtr in green said:


> What is meant by 9 down and 8 up??
> 
> Mike


I think it is the number away from 10. If you shoot a 10 you are even for that target, if you shoot a 12 you are up 2, if you shoot an 8 you are down 2.
I could be wrong as I've only shot one 3D course and it was sunday but I think that is what it means. Any experts care to tell if this is what it means?


----------



## deerhunter81280

rsma said:


> i took my 7 year old son to a shoot 30 targets 10 8 5 0 scoring 25 yard longest shot he shoot a 238.


I took my 7 year old to his first shoot last weekend he shot a 230 with 30 targets and 10 8 5 scoring. He's hooked were going to another one this weekend!!!!


----------



## wilkersonhunter

yeah my season started off slow but since i switched bows i really turned on the heat first 3 shoots wasnt over 280 for 30 targets the last 7 shoots i averaged 297


----------



## bowhunter1218

9 up means he shot a 209 on 20 targets and 8 down means he shot a 192 on 20 targets its like golf


----------



## cole3bob

*3d tourny*

312-28 targets 16 - 12's and 12 - 10's took 3rd place


----------



## Touchdown

416 of 550, 42 targets, 1 blank, I was happy


----------



## TRaikes

*A day at 3D archery*

The first archery shoot I went on I shot 277 out of 360. I had 5 12's shooting asa. I was floored and my brother said he had been shooting getting ready for the tourney, and I beat him! I hadn't picked up my bow in three months! I can't put it down now! I just bought a sword twilight hunter bow sight with .019 pins and I started nocking off feathers. I had the extreme 9000 with .029 pins and I had no idea where my arrow was going at 30 and40 yards? With the extreme I had two pins first pin was 20 the second 40.


----------



## fiveohrsp

i got my bear bow in january and shot 8 shoots since then. my first was a 223/300, and my most recent shoot was a 269/300. my goal in january was the break 250 by deer season so im really happy with my score. my new goal with my new bow is to get over 275.


----------



## Hillbilly44

shot 295 at first leg of the Michigan Triple Crown......30 targets out to 40 yards.:wink:


----------



## wilkersonhunter

shot in russell springs ky shot a 30 target ibo course shot 320 almost matched my best score of 325 will hit that mark before end of 3d season


----------



## fiveohrsp

update - took the alphamax out in the rain and shot a 279 with the 10-8-5 scoring system, 30 targets. im getting pumped up!


----------



## dgirt

Out door league 15 targets even-2 down on average.


----------



## Alexs

2 rounds 20 targets each round
1st round 181 out of 200
2nd round 162 our of 200
total=343


----------



## Cowboymike

*3D score*

288 out of 330
30 targets
20-50 yards
IBO Scoring


----------



## cmgo06

*scores*

Well given it all, I am hovering around a 295 avg. on a 30 target course. I got to get closer too the 300 mark to get anywere during the worlds this year.


----------



## Tribute2007

My average on a 30 target ibo course is probably about 285. My best score is is a 305. Thats also with a hunter class setup.


----------

